# BSNL hijacking internet again?!



## sling-shot (Jun 8, 2015)

Yesterday at around 12pm or today morning 00am I was just browsing on my mobile Firefox. There were at least 5 - 6 tabs were open hence I had not seen the last few tabs. After reading the early tabs when I arrived at the last 2 I noticed that they were actually addressed *mail.bsnl.in/ and I did not remember clicking any advertisement to land this. After pressing the back button on those tabs I was taken back to some other intended webpage one of which was from Ars Technica.

However I did not see this behaviour later on. And I have not seen this happen on my desktop ever. Is this an isolated incident or has anyone else encountered this also?

I remember reading somewhere that BSNL had used similar trick about DSL speed limits or something.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 8, 2015)

Spoiler






sling-shot said:


> Yesterday at around 12pm or today morning 00am I was just browsing on my mobile Firefox. There were at least 5 - 6 tabs were open hence I had not seen the last few tabs. After reading the early tabs when I arrived at the last 2 I noticed that they were actually addressed *mail.bsnl.in/ and I did not remember clicking any advertisement to land this. After pressing the back button on those tabs I was taken back to some other intended webpage one of which was from Ars Technica.
> 
> However I did not see this behaviour later on. And I have not seen this happen on my desktop ever. Is this an isolated incident or has anyone else encountered this also?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that BSNL had used similar trick about DSL speed limits or something.





Happened for me too. Is this kind of ad?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 8, 2015)

Must be. I think we should all call customer care and complain?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 8, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Must be. I think we should all call customer care and complain?


I think so, even the page that pops out when our FUP is over that too must be removed


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> I think so, even the page that pops out when our FUP is over that too must be removed


FUP should be removed and minimum speed be increased to 2 mbps without increase in plan rates.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> I think so, even the page that pops out when our FUP is over that too must be removed



That page erases the back history of the current page. Seriously, there should be a better way to get the message across.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

Well you can't teach BSNL a lot. They have their own rules and regulations.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 9, 2015)

The solution is simple remove FUP! as suggested by everyone.


----------



## sunfun (Jun 10, 2015)

Me 2 facing same problem


----------

